# Americans moving to HK for his job... Seeking job advice for her.



## AHartley (Aug 23, 2014)

My boyfriend and I are potentially moving to HK in the next couple of months for his job. I am currently employed with a sports equipment manufacturer and am doing sales, forecasting, planning, etc. there is a very small likelihood I will be able to stay with my employer and work abroad. We have been told to be prepared to be over there for two years and I would like to work during that time period. 

I have a bachelors degree in business and 5+ years of relevant work experience. I'm curious how difficult it will be to find employment. Here are my major questions I'm hoping I can get solid insight on:

*Should I start looking and applying before I leave?

*What are the best mediums look for employment?

*What are the best industries to look at?

*How difficult will it be to find employment only being fluent in English?

*Is the pay comparable, higher or lower than that of the USA?

I really appreciate any and all help.

Amanda


----------



## hurtmesome (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey, 
I'm no expert but I do believe if ur not married ull have a hard time to be on a dependent visa. Without it getting a job will be harder because then a possible employer would have to sponsor you.

Mediums: I would say google and go from there

Best industry: banking/finance and show business 

Teaching/tutoring pay decent if ur qualified

I'm not from us, so I can't say.

I'm sorry I can't be more helpful but do look into the dependent visa I mentioned.
Good luck!


----------



## AHartley (Aug 23, 2014)

I really appreciate the feedback. The unmarried part really concerned my boyfriend and I however his potential boss said he foresaw no problems. I read up on Dependent Visas which I assumed I would be going over under and I it seemed that you were ineligible to work. I'm waiting to discuss the finer points with his HR. 

My research agrees with you on banking and finance. Any other big sectors with great employment potential?

Teaching is the fallback plan but I'm not sure I could do that with a dependent visa either. 

Thank you for the insight. Would appreciate any other insight as well.


----------



## hurtmesome (Aug 4, 2014)

Send u PM


----------



## AHartley (Aug 23, 2014)

Got it! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

AHartley said:


> Got it! Thanks for the advice!!


What was the advice? can you post it here s I have similar questions to yourself


----------



## 111222 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Hartley,

Just wondering if you would consider a health product sale person as a job.

As the company i work for currently sells protein shakes, disgestive pills, probiotics, vitamins, energy drink and etc.

This is a MLM company therefore the hardwork you put in reflects on your pay check.

This is just an option please let me know if you want to know more.

Regards,

Akash


----------

